# WLTM / "Lonely Lifter" section?



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

Thoughts on a section where people could state specifics they are looking for in a gym training partner.

example format: Location, age, sex, years/exp lifting, goals, additional comments.

etc.


----------



## andyebs (Aug 14, 2013)

yeah sounds ok would love to have training partner but train during lunch in town dont live in so dont know anyone so very unlikely could find someone trains same time


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

andyebs said:


> yeah sounds ok would love to have training partner but train during lunch in town dont live in so dont know anyone so very unlikely could find someone trains same time


Well "training availability" could also make an appearance as a requirement?


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

For me:

Female

20-28 (Tops)

Blonde

Big tits

Very easy

Lives in Essex

Can train from 6.30-8pm

Can keep her mouth shut if we have an affair

Takes drugs

Likes steroids

Cant lift more than me


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

Sams said:


> For me:
> 
> Female
> 
> ...


"Lives in Essex"

Spoilt for choice, mate


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Sams said:


> For me:
> 
> Female
> 
> ...


Feel discriminated against, don't like ur personal pref of training partner


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Feel discriminated against, don't like ur personal pref of training partner


What parts of the criteria don't you meet, I have always been known to be a reasonable man so maybe we can negotiate


----------



## Keenam (Jan 24, 2010)

Like the idea of this. Workout in Nottingham in the morning at xercise4less.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Sams said:
 

> What parts of the criteria don't you meet, I have always been known to be a reasonable man so maybe we can negotiate


Lol...nope iv always been stubborn...go get ur blonde with big boobs who's easy and says shutttttuppppppp Essex style ....anyway I can prob lift more than u :whistling:


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Lol...nope iv always been stubborn...go get ur blonde with big boobs who's easy and says shutttttuppppppp Essex style ....anyway I can prob lift more than u :whistling:


Why don't you just dye your hair, simple solutions to simple problems.

Your boobs look ok and I am sure the rest is fine.

Also I doubt you can do ten a side like me on bench


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Sams said:


> Why don't you just dye your hair, simple solutions to simple problems.
> 
> Your boobs look ok and I am sure the rest is fine.
> 
> Also I doubt you can do ten a side like me on bench


10 aside wow .. Samson


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> 10 aside wow .. Samson


Once the steroids kick in make that 15


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

andyebs said:


> yeah sounds ok would love to have training partner but train during lunch in town dont live in so dont know anyone so very unlikely could find someone trains same time


Go train at hercules .


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2014)

Sams said:


> For me:
> 
> Female
> 
> ...


LoL you beat me to it :laugh:


----------



## andyebs (Aug 14, 2013)

ewen said:


> Go train at hercules .


do when not at work and train in colchester but as said train during lunch dont get hassle from misses and have kids so work lunch is best time for me and work in ipswich


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Lol...nope iv always been stubborn...go get ur blonde with big boobs who's easy and says shutttttuppppppp Essex style ....anyway I can prob lift more than u :whistling:


If no one wants you. I'll have you


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

LONELY LIFTER LOOKING FOR LONELY LIFTERS.

Location: Yeovil /or/ London

Age: 20 - 30

Years exp: Min of 2, pref 4/5+

Goals: any

Training time: 6.30 am - 11.30 am (Open window)

Sex:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

SJL1990 said:


> If no one wants you. I'll have you


But how do u know I won't ' have ' u boyo


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

SJL1990 said:


> LONELY LIFTER LOOKING FOR LONELY 'SHIRT' LIFTERS.
> 
> Location: Yeovil /or/ London
> 
> ...


Perfect training time for me but looks like indent fit this criteria either boooo this sucks


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> But how do u know I won't ' have ' u boyo


Buuuuuuuuuurn


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Perfect training time for me but looks like indent fit this criteria either boooo this sucks


Which criteria do you not fit?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

SJL1990 said:


> Which criteria do you not fit?


U said ur looking for ' lonely shirt lifter' I'm not that lol


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> U said ur looking for ' lonely shirt lifter' I'm not that lol


Hahaha! How did I miss that?! You're so sneaky! Judging from your DP you're not unacquainted with shirt lifting


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

SJL1990 said:


> Hahaha! How did I miss that?! You're so sneaky! Judging from your DP you're not unacquainted with shirt lifting


Lol how did u miss that...sighhhhh ....I am not aquatinted with it at all :innocent:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Iv trained with a few mates before and i ****ing hate it. Much rather do my own thing by myself. But im the **** that goes clubbing on his own :lol:


----------

